# Sunnyside Campsite, Newquay 2012



## beardface

Here are some pics i took whilst out having a nose around a derelict campsite just on the outskirts of Newquay.

The place has been left to rot for 5 or more years according to one of my mates who used to work there. The site is in Quintrell Downs and covers an area of about 30 acres. There are quiet a few building to explore, most have suffered pikey and fire damage but all are still open to mooch in. This set of pictures are from last year but i have been back recently and it's still pretty much the same.

The place is for sale and apparently there is planning permission for log cabin style holiday homes. Would just like to state i am not a photographer and these were taken on a really bad camera phone, we were also totally unprepared with just bike lights  hope you like (fully expect this report to be thrown into the pit).

First building, big big place with plenty of access points and rooms.





reception




wristbands




Building two, accommodation and office space. very very fire damaged. there is a ladder leading up to the loft if you have the balls - plenty of interesting personal belongings.




outside of the pub




side entrance and way in




fancy a pint?












View of 'swimming pool' from veranda




pool smoking area




standing at end of pool looking toward veranda and nightclub




pool changing room and pump rooms




changing room




pump and sanitation room




nightclub entrance




be warned the roof does look like it is about to go at any time.....
(sorry for shit pics, my camera was well out of its depth in this dingy musty club)












mattress dump at far end of dancefloor




back of club and pool area




another reception are with resturaunts









****again my apologies for the terrible pictures, will make sure we take the proper gear next time


----------



## gingrove

Don't be too hard on yourself they're not half bad for a phone and a bike light, better than some of mine anyway!


----------



## flyboys90

Those photos are ok,great report.


----------



## muppet

took a look round here last year doesn't seem to have changed much thanks for sharing


----------



## beardface

muppet said:


> took a look round here last year doesn't seem to have changed much thanks for sharing



Hello Muppet,

Have you been down the little hatch to underground small shelter at trevelgue round the corner from trevelgue holiday park or the bunker type building?


----------

